# GPS gadgets make perfect travel buddies



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Another general GPS article.

GPS gadgets make perfect travel buddies

Handheld GPS units that will plot your position with 30-foot accuracy can be had for as little as $79. And the difference in accuracy between the $79 unit and a $500 model is negligible.

http://www.freep.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20060217/SPORTS10/602170398/1058


----------



## gilly (Apr 3, 2002)

I have found my iFinder H2o to be the best travel guide you can buy. Knowing where you are at a glance on long trips out West or even short trips in state to a school or other location is great. You know when you have passed something and which direction you need to go to get back on track. Just wish I would have waitied a bit longer and picked up the color model which wasn't available at the time.


----------



## Michigan Hunter (Sep 24, 2001)

Last year I purchased the Garmin Legend Color (had the Legend for three years and needed better). We took it to Wyoming on an antelope hunt last September and used it while traveling. When passing Chicago, we missed a turn and were headed North on a toll road. Couldn't get off for 5 miles and when we did the GPS kept beeping and changing screens. Turns out the Autorouting feature realized we were off course and gave us a new route through the suburbs back to I-80 in quick time. When coming home at night we entered Michigan and the GPS said we would arrive at the driveway at 2:43am. We arrived at 2:40am.............Geeze these things are smarter than us...........


----------

